#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Περιμετρικές τοιχοποιίες, σενάζ και τρόποι εξασφάλισης έναντι ανατροπής

## sundance

Πιστεύω ότι οι περιμετρικές τοιχοποιίες έχουν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα ευστάθειας διότι ένα μέρος της εξωτερικής σειράς των τούβλων είναι στον αέρα, για να έρθει περασιά η θερμομόνωση της υπο/υπερκείμενης δοκού.

Δηλαδή τα 3 από τα 9 εκατοστά του τούβλου είναι στον αέρα.

Αν,δε,υπάρχει και χωνευτό κούφωμα τότε η πιθανότητα ανατροπής αυξάνεται.




Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τι κάνετε?
*
1.*Αγκυρώνετε τα σενάζ στα υποστυλώματα
*2.*Κάνετε ότι και στις υπόλοιπες τοιχοποϊίιες,δλδ δεν αγκυρώνετε τα σενάζ (2 καθ'όλο το ύψος)
*3.*Χρησιμοποείτε ειδικούς μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους (πρόταση Ιγνατάκη).

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει:
α) καλό σφήνωμα πάνω, αριστερά δεξιά και
β) σενάζ για δέσιμο των δύο δρομικών τοίχων.

----------


## sundance

Χάρη εννοείς σφήνωμα και στις κατακόρυφες πλευρές του τοίχου?δεν το έχω δει κάπου...

Η σανίδα που λες rigid είναι μια καλή ιδέα,τουλάχιστον ως προς την εξασφάλιση ανατροπής προς την έξω πλευρά.

Ένα δύσκολο σημείο είναι:

συρόμενο χωνευτό παράθυρο που δεν έχει μπαλκόνι μπροστά και μάλιστα σχετικά μεγάλο σε διαστάσεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Σφήνωμα στις κατακόρυφες πλευρές εννοώ να μην αφήσουμε αρμό για αποφυγή πχ "κοντού στύλου". Επιπλέον, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και συνδέσμους (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*).

----------


## sundance

Τα μεταλλικά σενάζ πως διαμορφώνονται για να μην δημιουργούν πρόβλημα εμβολισμού του στύλου?

----------


## sundance

> αυτά τα 2-3 εκ.


Για ποια 2-3 εκ. μιλάς?

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ,αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα...άλλωστε η μονωση της δοκού καλύπτει το κενό.

Πόσα σενάζ και σε ποιο ύψος βάζετε σε:
1.δρομικους τοίχους
2.μπατικούς τοίχους

Κάνετε κάτι διαφορετικό σε περίπτωση που ενσωματώνουν χωνευτά κουφώματα?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει κι *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα όπου συζητήθηκαν κάποια θέματα για τα σενάζ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Αυτή η κατασκευή έχει τα εξής μειονεκτήματα:

1. Περιορίζει το πάχος τηw μόνωσης σε 2.5-3 εκ.το οποίο το βρίσκω λίγο.
2. Η εξ. επιφάνεια του κτιρίου αποκτά εντελώς διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά επομένως και αντιδράσεις σε θερμικές διαφορές (συστολές, διαστολές, κλπ) με αποτέλεσμα (το βλέπω συχνά) να παρατηρούνται ρωγμές σε νέες κατασκευές, ειδικά εκεί που διαφοροποιούνται τα υλικά. Ειδικότερα τα εξωτερικά επιχρίσματα πάνω από την θερμομόνωση είναι ποιο ευάλωτα στις ακραίες τιμές αλλά και απότομες αλλαγές της εξωτερική θερμοκρασίας καθώς είναι πλέον απομονωμένα από τη θερμική μάζα της υπόλοιπης τοιχοποιίας, η οπόία θα λειτουργούσε θετικά, μην επιτρέποντας απότομες αυξομειώσεις.
3. Η εξ. τοποθετημένη μόνωση είναι ποιο ευπαθής σε καιρικά φαινόμενα, καταπονήσεις, πρόσθετες κατασκευές, ( πχ. τέντες, στέγαστρα, κλπ.)
4. Μειωμένη σταθερότητα στη τοιχοποιία.

Γενικά έχω προσέξει πολύ συχνά ρωγμές σε νεόδμητα κτίρια όπου τοποθετήθηκε η μόνωση εξωτερικά. Ακόμη σε τοποθέτηση στεγάστρων σε επαφή με το υφιστάμενο οι τεχνίτες χρειάστηκαν μεγαλύτερες και περισσότερες βίδες. Τα αποτέλεσματα με τη πίεση/ κόντρα του στεγάστρου επί της τοιχοποιίας με εξ. μόνωση ελπίζω να μη τα δω. (Αν και ο τοίχος είχε ήδη πολλές ρωγμές από πριν..)

----------


## Efpalinos

Ανάλογα τη περίπτωση. Όπως πιθανόν να έχεις δει και σε άλλα ποστ γενικά το ψάχνω το θέμα. Σε υφιστάμενες κατασκευές (κυρίως τοιχοποιία) συνήθως προτιμώ πετροβάμβακα. Έχει καλά θερμομονωτικά χαρακτηριστικά, προφέρει καλύτερη ηχομόνωση, πυρασφάλεια, είναι εύκαμπτος (για τοποθέτηση σε δύσκολα σημεία). Σε στέγες εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη. Σε νέες κατασκευές εξ. πολυστερίνη εντός  τοιχοποιίας αλλά δεν με ικανοποιεί το θέμα των θερμογεφυρών που προκύπτει με τα διαζώματα,φ.ο., κλπ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Εξωτερική σε τοιχοποία δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Θα χρησιμοποιούσα ευχαρίστως εάν είχα κτίριο στο οποίο θα τοποθετούνταν σύστημα πανέλων (cladding) το οποίο συναρμολογέιται από πολλά μικρά κομμάτια με αρμούς/ σκωτίες και γενικά δεν παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα ρωγμών από συστολές/ διαστολές όπως τα επιχρίσματα. Κάτι ανάλογο κάνουμε με τα κεραμίδια στις στέγες, οι οποίες εάν κατασκευαστούν σωστά και απλά συντηρηθούν κρατάνε αιώνες. Από τότε που αρχίσαμε να κάνουμε επίπεδες ταράτσες άρχισαν τα προβλήματα.  :Χαρούμενος:  Η σύγχρονη αρχιτεκτονική, υλικά και τεχνολογίες πολύ συχνά δημιουργούν περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα λύνουν.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Στο φάτνωμα που βλέπετε,http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/a...G/bcd66479.jpg, οι κολώνες έχουν πάχος d=0,30m, η εξωτερική τοιχοποιία θα αποτελείται από διπλό δρομικό με μόνωση στο ενδιάμεσο πάχους 5εκ, άρα συνολικό πάχος τοιχοποιίας d1=0,23μ.Το σενάζ θα δένει τις δύο δρομικές (θα διακόπτεται δηλαδή η θερμομ/ση).
    Θέλω να την εξασφαλίσω έναντι ανατροπής με καλό σφήνωμα,αλλά το γεγονός ότι διακόπτεται από το ένα μέρος,είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.(Θα τοποθετηθεί από δεξιά η κάσα-ψευτόκασα του ανοίγματος).

1.Σκέφτομαι ν αγκυρώσω τα σίδερα του σενάζ στην κολώνα,στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.
2.Η κάσα-ψευτόκασα θα κοντράρει απο δεξιά την τοιχοποιία.

Καμμία άλλη πρόταση?Υπ' όψιν οτι δεν υπάρχουν μπαλκόνια πουθενά στην περίμετρο.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Συνάδελφοι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος ανατροπής,ακόμα κ χωρίς σενάζ.Αυτά είναι μύθοι των κανονισμών.Χρησιμοποιήστε υποκατάστατο ασβέστη στη λάσπη των τούβλων κ θα στέκονται ακόμα κ διαγώνια.Δεν κάνω πλάκα....

Όποιος αμφισβητεί,τον καλώ για crash test με bobcat σε τοίχο που έφτιαξα......το τηλ μου είναι ανηρτημένο στα ''στοιχεία διοικητικών μελών''

----------


## sundance

Τι είναι το υποκατάστατο ασβέστη?

Tο σχέδιο σε τι πρόγραμμα έγινε?

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Zavi βλέπω ότι ποντάρεις πολύ στο φιλότιμο των μορίων των υλικών.. :Χαρούμενος: 


@ Sundance  :Μπερδεμένος: ketchup είναι

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Zavi βλέπω ότι ποντάρεις πολύ στο φιλότιμο των μορίων των υλικών..


Δεν πιστεύω στην τοιχοποιία,καθώς η διπλή δρομική με διάκενο ΔΕΝ είναι τοιχοποιία που συμβάλλει στην απορρόφηση σεισμικών δυνάμεων.Η μπατική είναι.Ποιός όμως κάνει μπατική-καλά για υπερμπατική δεν το πιάνω καν το θέμα στο στόμα μου-στις μέρες μας?Κ με τον ''κανονισμό θερμομόνωσης'' παρεούλα?Κ τουλάχιστον,ας έβαζαν στη διπλή δρομική το τούβλο ''πλάκα'' να έκλεινα τα μάτια κ να έλεγα ''ΝΑΙ,συμβάλλει στην απορρόφηση''.Αλλά ούτε καν αυτό δεν γίνεται,για λόγους οικονομίας (στο 99,999999% των περιπτώσεων μπαίνει όρθιο----------τούβλο πλάκα=56 τούβλα/τ.μ. ενώ τούβλο όρθιο=42 τούβλα/τ.μ.)

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.Άρα δεν έχω κ κανένα λόγο να πιστεύω στα παραμύθια της εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας από τούβλο.Ίσως μόνο για λόγους ισοκατανομής ροπής αδράνειας περιμετρικά του κτιρίου λόγω ομοιόμορφης μάζας πιστέυω ότι βοηθάει-επίσης για να δυσκολεύει τη διάρρηξη........Θα ήθελα να καταργηθεί κ να πάρει τη θέση της η τσιμεντοσανίδα.Βέβαια,στον απλοϊκό κόσμο λέω το ακριβώς αντίθετο,μη μας πάρουν κ με τις πέτρες.Αλλά μεταξύ μας,δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να κοροϊδευόμαστε..........μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι είμαστε!Οπότε,όπως κ να τη φτιάξεις,ακόμα κ χωρίς σενάζ (υπενθυμίζω ότι είναι τεράστιο σφάλμα να αγκυρωθεί το σενάζ σε υποστηλώματα=κοντό υποστήλωμα/όμως μη αγκυρωμένο σενάζ=ένα μικρό δοκάρι στον αέρα),βασίζεις τις ελπίδες σου στην τύχη, στη μαγεία κ στο ανεξήγητο!Αυτή η αντίληψη,ότι το σενάζ ''δένει'' την τοιχοποιία,τη δέχομαι ΜΟΝΟ από μάγους.Κλώτσησα σενάζ κ αποκολλήθηκε από το τούβλο πανεύκολα.Δεν είναι δύσκολο,πιστέψτε με.Μόνο το βάρος κ λίγο κονίαμα το συγκρατούν........Για να γράφω ό,τι γράφω πιστέψτε με,το έχω εξαντλήσει το θέμα κατασκευαστικά,μου αρέσει να πειραματίζομαι επί του έργου.

sundance ψάξε ''nolime'' κ ''sealagon''.Θα βρεις την υγειά σου.*Ειδικά με το nolime.*Επίσης,καλώς ήρθες φίλε,δεν πρόλαβα ούτε είχα το μυαλό κ το χρόνο να σε καλωσορίσω*!@
*

----------


## vasgi

Ενα μεγάλο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στην οικοδομή , είναι ο συντηρητισμός και η έλλειψη καινοτομίας .

Λόγω της σεισμικότητας της χώρας μας , της έλλειψης οποιασδήποτε πιστοποίησης , υλικών , κατασκευαστών και τεχνιτών καθώς και της καχυποψίας των πελατών μας , ισχύει η λογική του "μη θίγετε τα κακώς κείμενα" .

Ετσι όποιος καινοτομήσει με κάποιο υλικό , αντί να επιβραβευθεί θα πρέπει να απολογηθεί , ότι δεν το κάνει γιά λόγους οικονομίας , αλλά προσπαθώντας να βελτιώσει το προιόν του .

Προφανώς η ύπαρξη των τούβλων θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από τσιμεντοσανίδες και γυψοσανίδες , αλλά άντε πείσε τον κόσμο ότι αυτό είναι ασφαλές , η ότι θα μπορεί να καρφώσει το κάδρο χωρίς πρόβλημα .

----------


## Efpalinos

Τα σενάζ δημιουργούν κοντό υποστύλωμα? Αν ναι θα έπρεπε να μας ανησυχεί ότι συχνά τους δίνουν διαστάσεις μικρών δοκαριών? 

Όσο αφορά τις "κλασσικές" μεθόδους τοιχοποιίας το βασικό τους πλεονέκτημα είναι η τυποποιημένη, μονολιθική κατασκευή που αφήνει ελάχιστα περιθώρια για τραγικά λάθη σε σχέση με άλλα ποιο σύνθετα συστήματα δόμησης. Ακόμη διευκολύνει αφάνταστα και τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες - μαρμαροποδιές, κουφώματα, επενδύσεις τοίχων, κλπ Με ένα σύνθετο, οικονομικό, σύστημα δόμησης δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες ευκολίες και περιθώρια λάθους. Με τη σημερινή κατάσταση, της έλλειψης υψηλού επιπέδου εργατικού δυναμικού & προτύπων (στη πράξη όχι - στις σφραγίδες) αδυνατούμε να εξασφαλίσουμε  ακόμη και τις ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές (π.χ. σωστή τοποθέτηση κουφωμάτων). Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν έιχαμε ξαφνικά κατασκευές  από ξύλο, μέταλλο και συστήματα εξ. επένδυσης (πανελ). 

Φυσικά ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας ασφάλεια είναι πολύ σημαντικός. Δεν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να χτίσουμε ελαφριές και οικονομικές κατασκευές όπως σε άλλες χώρες (π.χ. ΗΠΑ) όπου κάθε κτίριο είναι σχεδόν υποχρεωτικά ασφαλισμένο από φυσικές καταστροφές, ζημιές σε περιουσία, ασφάλεια χρηστών. Το σπίτι και το μαγαζί του ο Έλληνας το χτίζει ενώ ο ξένος το αγοράζει έτοιμο. Η ασφάλεια στο εξωτερικό στηρίζεται σε πλήρη εφαρμογή & έλεγχο προτύπων και σε ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες. Στην Ελλάδα η ασφάλεια είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό, θεωρητικό /νομοτελειακό, κάτι "πρακτικό" (χοντρά ντουβάρια και μεγάλες κολόνες) Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι πολύπλευρο και δεν αρκεί απλά η εξεύρεση μιας λύσης στο καθαρά τεχνικό επίπεδο.

----------


## Efpalinos

Καλά αυτό είναι αρκετά τραβηγμένο, θα έλεγα μάλιστα πως μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο διατρέχουμε από ένα ηλεκτρολόγο που σκάβει όπως & όπου λάχει για να περάσει τους σωλήνες. Για να επιστρέψουμε στο ερώτημα πάντως πως εννοείται το κοντό υποστύλωμα αφού ολόκληρη η κολόνα έχει επαφή με τη τοιχοποιία - δεν είναι απλά ένα μεμονωμένο δομικό στοιχείο, τοίχος ή σενάζ, που μπορεί να εμβολίσει τη κολόνα. (?)

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Όποιος βλητρώνει σενάζ στα υποστηλώματα,πολύ απλά δημιουργεί κοντό υποστήλωμα-περιοχή μεγάλης διάτμησης.Εγώ ΠΟΤΕ δεν τα βλητρώνω.Το ''δέσιμο'' είπαμε,είναι θέμα μαγείας.Παρακαλώ διαψεύστε με *με στοιχεία* από τον κανονισμό τοιχοποιίας.

Ανατροπή επίσης δεν παίζει,ειδικά με χρήση nolime στη λάσπη αντί για ασβέστη,είπαμε το τούβλο στέκεται ακόμα κ διαγώνια.*zavi speaking...........* :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  Μη σας πώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται καν πρέκι,απλά το φτιάχνουμε για κατασκευαστικούς λόγους......αλλά αρκετά σας φώτισα,μη μου καείτε κιόλας!!!!!!.

----------


## noutsaki

λοιπόν, η πρακτική να βλητρώνονται τα σίδερα του σεναζιού στην κολώνα είναι παλιά.χρησιμοποιείται και αναφέρεται σήμερα μόνο από παλιούς μαστόρους όμως το πνεύμα των σύγχρονων κανονισμών κινείται προς την πλευρά του *να μην γίνεται*. αιτία? αυτό που έχει ειπωθεί κατά κόρον, η λειτουργία τοίχου-σεναζιού (που είναι αγκυρωμένο μες στην κολώνα) ως πολιορκητικού κριού σε ενδεχόμενο σεισμό με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες για το υποστ/μα. το κοντό υποστ/μα έχει να κάνει με *μη συνεχείς τοιχοπληρώσεις* καθ'ύψος του υποστ/τος ή *απουσία τοιχοπλήρωσης* από την μία εκ των δύο διευθύνσεων του στύλου. ζάβι θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου ως προς τα σενάζια γιατί: 1) αποτελούν μία πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας του φορέα έναντι του σεισμού (έστω και αν ο*ρθώς* δεν εισάγεται στο προσομοίωμα) απορροφώντας ένταση. 
2) ένας ψηλός τούβλινος τοίχος (άνω των 2.5μ) πιστεύω ότι θα έχει πρόβλημα ανατροπής αν δεν φροντίσεις με το ενδιάμεσο σενάζ που θα κάνεις  να μειώσεις το ύψος του και να δημιουργήσεις έτσι μια ισχυρή, άκαμπτη οπλισμένη ζώνη (μπετόν) που θα το πακτώσει. 3) χωρίς σενάζ και άρα χωρίς λειτουργία ελκυστήρα ένας τούβλινος τοίχος θα εμφανίσει πολύ περισσότερες διατμητικές ρωγμές από τον σεισμό και θα πέσει ευκολότερα.

----------


## Xάρης

Όποιος ψάξει λίγο σε φωτογραφίες από το σεισμό της Καλαμάτας θα δει ανατροπές των κλασικών διπλών δρομικών με θερμομόνωση στον πυρήνα τοιχοποιιών.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> 3) χωρίς σενάζ και άρα χωρίς λειτουργία ελκυστήρα ένας τούβλινος τοίχος θα εμφανίσει πολύ περισσότερες διατμητικές ρωγμές από τον σεισμό και θα πέσει ευκολότερα.


Ναι,Οκ,θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.Δεν διευκρίνισα ότι την τοιχοποιία την προσέχουμε για να γλυτώσουμε το κόστος αποκατάστασης των βλαβών(σοβάδες-χρώματα-οδεύσεις Η/Μ) κ για ΤΙΠΟΤΕ άλλο.




> αιτία? αυτό που έχει ειπωθεί κατά κόρον, η λειτουργία τοίχου-σεναζιού (που είναι αγκυρωμένο μες στην κολώνα) ως πολιορκητικού κριού σε ενδεχόμενο σεισμό με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες για το υποστ/μα.


Συγγνώμη για τον όρισμό ''κοντό υποστήλωμα'',όπως είπα κ παραπάνω αυτό που εννοώ είναι ''περιοχή μεγάλης διάτμησης''.Άρα με επιβεβαιώνεις κ συμφωνούμε απολύτως.

Η γνώμη μου (κ του Γιαννόπουλου) είναι,ότι άπαξ κ αστοχήσει ο τοίχος,σειρά *πρέπει* να έχουν οι δοκοί.Ουσιαστικά,ο τοίχος δεν θα έπρεπε ΚΑΝ να έχει ρόλο στην απορρόφηση δυνάμεων,το μοντέλο επιλύεται ΧΩΡΙΣ την τοιχοποιία.Απλά,επειδή δεν μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε τα ανεξήγητα,μελετάμε το κτίριο ΧΩΡΙΣ τοιχοποία,κ εκ του ασφαλούς κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι όντας ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ με την τοιχοποιία (που θα κατασκευαστεί έτσι κ αλλιώς,ποιός ''μουρλός'' θα βάλει τσιμεντοσανίδα?).Αυτό όμως δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με τη συμπεριφορά του μοντέλου......

Μεταξύ μας,ως μηχανικοί,τζάμπα μάγκες είμαστε αν αυτό που λέω αληθεύει.Το μόνο που μας σώζει είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ αν αληθεύει,παρά μόνο εμπειρικά.Ειδάλλως,αν είμασταν σίγουροι επιστημονικά ότι αληθεύει,δεν θα υπερδιαστασιολογούσαμε!!!ΕΔΩ θα ήθελα να δώ ποιός είναι ο μάγκας που θα καταφέρει να μου γλυτώσει 100 κυβικά....!!!!! :Χαρούμενος: 

Σας παρακαλώ,διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος,μην είστε ευγενικοί μαζί μου.......!

*@Χάρης:ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!*Αφού ο διπλός δρομικός με διάκενο δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση στη συμπεριφορά με το μπατικό!!!!!!Συγκρίνουμε fiat cinquecento με lamborghini diablo!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Νόμιζα βρε συ ότι αναφερόσουν σε διπλό δρομικό και όχι σε μπατικό (προφανώς άρχισε η πρεσβυωπία να κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία της!). Ξέρεις κιόλας τι δρομικούς, *7*άρι ο ένας 9άρι ο άλλος.

Οι τοιχοποιίες σε σημερινές κατασκευές από σκυρόδεμα δεν έχουν αξία για την στατική επάρκεια της κατασκευής. Λαμβάνονται υπόψη μόνο για δυο πράγματα, α) τη δημιουργία κοντών στύλων και β) τη δημιουργία μαλακού ορόφου.
Σε παλιές όμως οικοδομές, δεκαετίας '50, '60, παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο τόσο για τη δυσκαμψία του κτηρίου όσο για την αντοχή του.

----------


## sundance

zavi@tee.gr oι διπλοί δρομικοί με θερμομόνωση στον πυρήνα τοιχοποιιών, είναι οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι που χρησιμοποιούνται κατα κόρον στις σημερινές οικοδομές.

Για αυτούς γίνεται ο λόγος περί ανατροπής...

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> zavi@tee.gr oι διπλοί δρομικοί με θερμομόνωση στον πυρήνα τοιχοποιιών, είναι οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι που χρησιμοποιούνται κατα κόρον στις σημερινές οικοδομές.
> 
> Για αυτούς γίνεται ο λόγος περί ανατροπής...


φίλε,με προσβάλλεις........ :Χαρούμενος: 

κ εγώ γι' αυτούς μιλάω κ για τη χρήση nolime.Τέλος με το nolime,το κούρασα....... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## gstamo

Καλησπερα σε όλους σας,
ειχα αναφερει και σε αλλο forum οτι μια λυση που εχω δει στην πραξη ειναι πολυστερινη αναμεσα στο σεναζι και το υποστυλωμα, μα τα 4φ συνεχιζουν και ειναι αγκυρωμενα με ριτινη στο υποστυλωμα. Ετσι και εμβολισμους αποφευγουμε και ο τοιχος ειναι αγκυρωμενος σε μετακινησεις καθετες στην επιφανεια του.

----------


## Theo

όντως το να "δένουν" τα σενάζια μέσα στις Κ είναι πολύ παλιά ιστορία.

Έχει δει κανείς σας τέτοια κατασκευή τι μπορεί να έχει πάθει η Κ μετά από 20-25 χρόνια.

Σε χωρίο της Αιτ/νιας που ήθελε ο πελάτης να κάνω αναθεώρηση ως προς ολοκλήρωση Φ.Ο. και επ' αόριστον ισχύ έκανα αυτοψία στο γιαπί.

Πέραν του ότι είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει μπαλάστρο ποταμίσιο για αδρανή (βόλευε κάποτε....πηγαίναν στο ποτάμι και πέρνανε 4-5 κουταλιές ο καθένας και κάναν δουλειά), είχαν βλητρώσει και τα σενάζια (2) μέσα στις Κ.

Κατασκευή 1982. 2ώροφο κοντά στη Λίμνη Τριχωνίδος. Έμεινε στα μπετά να το τρώει η υγρασία και το αγιάζι.

Αυτοψία 2006. Εικόνα ανατριχιαστική για μηχανικό. Για κτηνοτρόφο .....μια χαρά. Κοκορευόταν και για τα μπετά που είχε ρίξει. Μάλιστα πρώτα ως είχε πει "φτιάχναμε τα τούβλα και μετά τις Κ".
Απώλεια επικάλυψης στα δεσίματα και διατμητικές ρωγμές στις Κ που υποδήλωναν εμβολισμό. Και ενός κακού μύρια έπονται. Διαβρώσεις, αποσαθρώσεις λόγω και περιβάλλοντος.

Η δουλειά δεν προχώρησε καθώς το κόστος ανέβαινε απίστευτα.

Για την κουλτούρα να πω ότι η πλήρωση αρμού με ελαστικό-παραμορφώσιμο υλικό μεταξύ της τοιχοποιίας και της Κ και παράλληλη στερέωση της τοιχοποιίας εμένα με ικανοποιεί. Και το έχω δει και είναι κουκλάκι.

Δλδ Κ - upn - υλικό - τοιχοποιία.

----------


## sundance

Tο upn είναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## sundance

εγχειρίδιο Ιγνατάκη,σελ. 58,σχ. 3.17

----------


## gstamo

> Που το είχες δει?
> Και από που προκύπτει το ορθό της αιτιολόγησης που δίνεις?


Rigid Joint,
Το ειδα στα Ανω Λιοσια σε κατασκευη εκατονταδων κατοικιων (μετα την ζημια του 99) εδραζομενων σε εφεδρανα (πλακα ''Καρυδη'' απο τον γνωστο του ΕΜΠ),  νομιζω ειχε χρησιμοποιηθει προγραμμα της cubus αλλα και Ansys, εαν θυμαμαι καλα, για την μελετη της πλακας αυτης. Για την ανοδωμη νομιζω fespa.
Οσον αφορα το 2ο ερωτημα δεν γνωριζω εαν ειναι ορθο, αλλα αφενος δεν εχουμε επαφη Κ με σεναζι και αφετερου το σεναζι ειναι αγκυρωμενο. Αυτα τα δυο ειναι γεγονος. Τωρα εαν ειναι ορθη πρακτικη δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## sundance

Ενδιαφέρουσα τεχνική.

Τα συνεργεία την εφαρμόζουν με ευκολία?

----------


## Mikael

Κατά πρώτον πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι ο Ιδιοκτήτης θα μας ενημερώσει ότι θα βάλει συνεργείο Κτιστάδων (Συντοπίτης - Κουμπάρος-Γνωστός του Γνωστού).

Δεύτερον πρέπει να φέρουμε το συνεργείο στο Γραφείο μας πριν ξεκινήσουν εργασίες για πλήρη ενημέρωση του Συνεργείου στην τεχνική που προτείνουμε επί παρουσία του Πελάτη μας. 

Τρίτον και το καλύτερο να πάρουμε την εργολαβία εμείς γιατί έτσι θα κάνουμε το πιό σωστό που πιστεύουμε. 

Τώρα εγώ προσωπικά δεν αγκυρώνω τα σενάζ στις κολώνες για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι οι κτιστάδες τα βλητρώνουν χωρίς ρητίνες απλά με την βαριοπούλα (τρύπα 10Φ-σίδερο 10Φ) και χωρίς προηγουμένως να γνωρίζουν που είναι τα κατακόρυφα σίδερα. Σταμάτησα από τον σεισμό της Πάρνηθας και μετά να εσωτερικά συρόμενα (6+κενό+μόνωση+9) στους εξωτερικούς τοίχους και κτίζω 2 δρομικά 9 cm + εσωτερική μόνωση με σενάz μονωμένο και με 3 cm dow πριν την κολόνα.  

Έτσι τα κουφώματά μου είναι τώρα >1.40 m επάλληλα συρόμενα γιατί απεχθάμομαι τα ανοιγόμενα με λάστιχα που πνίγουν την οικοδομή. Κανείς κανονισμός δεν μας υποχρεώνει να βάζουμε σενάζ στην οπτοπλινθοδομή πληρώσεως. Πρέπει όμως να τονίσω ότι στις κολώνες μου θεωρώ όλο το ύψος κρίσιμο δηλ. για ύψος 1.32 cm (αναμονή Φ20) οι συνδετήρες μου μπαίνουν ανά 4Φ (Γενική εντολή προς ΚΟΥΡΤΗ  ανά 7 cm).

**************
Mikael,

θα σε παρακαλούσα να κάνεις χρήση των παραγράφων για να είναι ευκολο-ανάγνωστα τα όσα ενδιαφέροντα λες

rigid_joint

__________________________

Κανόνας Συμμετοχής 5:* Οι ερωτήσεις που κάνουμε οφείλουν να έχουν συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διατυπώνονται με περιεκτική, τεχνική ορολογία και εφόσον αφορούν ειδικά θέματα να περιλαμβάνουν διευκρινιστικά σχέδια, φωτογραφίες, σκίτσα, τεχνικές περιγραφές.
Παρακαλώ να αναρτήσεις σχετικό σχέδιο/ σκίτσο. 

*Κανόνας Συμμετοχής 6:* Οι απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα και ο σχολιασμός οφείλουν να μην ξεφεύγουν από το αρχικό θέμα και να τεκμηριώνονται επιστημονικά.

Παρακαλώ διαμόρφωσε ανάλογα το κείμενό σου. Ευχαριστώ.
*Efpalinos*
______________________________
*
*

----------


## sundance

ποτε περασαν 4 χρονια???

τη σημερον ημερα, βλητρωνει κανεις σεναζ στις κολωνες?

επισης, αφηνει διακενο μεταξυ σεναζ και κολωνας?

----------


## Xάρης

Κτίζει κανείς;  :Γέλιο: 

Αν επιθυμούμε να αποφύγουμε τα "θέσει" κοντά υποστυλώματα πρέπει να αφήνουμε διάκενο μεταξύ τοιχοποιίας πλήρωσης και στύλου.
Μπορούμε όμως να επιλύσουμε με q=1,50 και τους παλιούς κανονισμούς και δεν χρειάζεται κάτι περισσότερο.
Αν δεν αποφύγουμε τα "θέσει" κοντά υποστυλώματα θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε τα όσα προβλέπονται από τον ΕΚΩΣ-2000.

----------


## sundance

κενο δεν απαιτειται μεταξυ της τοιχοποιιας και των υποστυλωματων (παρα μονο αν εχουμε ασυνεχειες καθ υψος κλπ).

μεταξυ τουσεναζ και του υποστυλωματος χρειαζεται αλλα και αυτο σηκωνει κουβεντα.

----------


## Xάρης

Για να έχουμε "θέσει" κοντά υποστυλώματα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ασυνέχεια καθ' ύψος του τοίχου πλήρωσης.

----------


## sundance

τα ιδια λεμε χαρη.

το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο ενα σεναζ, αγκυρωμενο ή μη, αλλα εν επαφη με το υποστυλωμα, μπορει  να το εμβολισει και να δημιουργησει συνθηκες κοντου υποστυλωματος (θεσει).

πρακτικα, οσοι διαβαζουν αυτο το νημα, διερωτωμαι

τα αγκυρωνετε στα υποστυλωματα?

αφηνετε διακενο μεταξυ αυτων και των υποστυλωματων?

απλα ερωτηματα, υπαρχοντα σε καθε ανεγερση οικοδομης. (ακομη και αν εχουν προβλεφθει στην μελετη, καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται)

----------

